# Critical Skills work visa under category of doctoral graduate acquired in SA



## Tammy134 (May 27, 2015)

Hi All

Is a letter of registration with professional body required for the category of postgraduate acquired in SA. I have checked on the critical skills list and the letter of registration is not mentioned, but the VFS officials keep insisting that it is required. Please help, I really want to submit my application soon. I have a PhD in Humanities.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Tammy134, 

You do not require a letter of registration. It is so frustrating how VFS are still not up to speed with the new regulations and requirements. I would suggest including a copy of the regulations and the critical skills list in your application.


----------

